# Welches GPS ist am besten ?



## afischi (19. November 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

brauche mal eure Hilfe. Der schon gebuchte Norge-Trip im September 2005 soll mich nebst 2 anderen "Norgisten" nach Hitra führen. Das wird mein 5. Abenteuer im schönsten Land der Welt. Die Vorfreude ist schon groß und so direkt am Meer ist ein GPS wohl unerlässlich. Auf die Klasse habe ich mich schon festgelegt, schwanke nun zwischen den 2 Herstellern, soll es nun ein *Garmin eTrax Vista C* oder ein *Magellan SporTrac Color* werden.
Wer hat denn da Erfahrungen ?
Hat vielleicht einer neben seinen Erfahrungen auch noch "Futter" für das Gerät.
Sind mit Elchferien am Knarrlagsund (Haus 308), hat jemand vielleicht die Position des Hauses und ein paar erfolgversprechende Stellen ?

Danke für eure Hilfe

Norwegen ist geil !


----------



## Jirko (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hallo afischi #h

benutze selber ein sportrak color und habe die investion bis heute nicht bereut. sicherlich sind die features zum vista C nahezu identisch, wenn du aber ganz fix einkaufen möchtest, dann nutze schnellstens das noch laufende schmankerl via niemeyer, für unschlagbare € 299!

dafür kannst du dir dann die bluenav-CD europa bei holger im top-shop ordern... für runde € 200 hast du dann alle vektorisierten seekarten europas (192) auf der disc und kannst dir, je nach zielgebiet, die entsprechende seekarte auf´s color downloaden ("leider" nur jeweils 1 seekarte ladbar! - in den meisten fällen jedoch völlig ausreichend es sei denn, du fischst in einem gebiet, wo sich 2 seekarten überschneiden... da hilft dann nur nen mitgenommenes notebook zum erneuten laden der dann benötigten seekarte).

das haus müsste ja in unmittelbarer nähe zur brückenverbindung fjellvaeroya / ulvøya am knarrlagsund liegen... hier die ungefähren koordinaten deiner unterkunft N 63° 39.757´ / E 09° 05.408´ (dezimalminutenformat WGS 84!)...

...weiterer input folgt  #h

PS: ganz vergessen - nen herzliches willkommen hier im anglerboard. berliner sollten mal auf´s banner in meiner signatur klicken  bestimmt nicht uninteressant für dich #h


----------



## afischi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Jirko,

danke für deine Hinweise.  Warum ist das Gerät so billig ? Sind das vielleicht auch US-REimporte , wie man Sie bei Ebay findet ?
Bei Garmin schreiben Sie gleich frech auf Ihre Homepage, das es für solche Geräte keinen Service gibt. Ist das bei Magellan auch so ?  ;+
Fragen über Fragen, aber so sind die Flachländler. Übrigens ist der Laptop im Urlaub sowieso immer dabei, schon wegen der vielen Fotos.


Habe deinen Link im Gepäck gleich gesehen.Sticht mir schon seit längerem ins Auge. Versuche dabei zu sein.

in freudiger Erwartung weiteren Input´s

afischi Norwegen ist geil !


----------



## Jirko (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hallo afischi #h

niemeyer hat nen hohen posten einer konkursmasse eines schwedischen händlers aufgekauft... daher der moderate preis für´s sportrak color, welches ja ansonsten im handel nicht unter € 450,-- zu haben ist. niemeyer bietet natürlich den gleichen service, wie alle anderen händler, auch was die gewährleistung bzw. den garantieanspruch anbelangt... ergo, einkaufen gehen  #h


----------



## afischi (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Jirko,

werde das gleich mal mit meiner Regierung klarstellen und dann bestellen.
Der Preis kann natürlich auch überzeugen.

Wenn du noch Futter vom Knarrlagsund hast , bitte füttern.

Ansonsten können wir uns auch im Februar mal austauschen, habe mich heute gleich mal angemeldet.

MfG

afischi Norwegen ist geil !


----------



## Loup de mer (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Dies war zwar nur ein Dialog, aber es zeigt auch, wie genial es hier im Board ist. Hier wird Sie echt geholfen.
Hätte ich noch kein GPS, ich hätte auch zugeschlagen.

Übrigens - Norwegen ist geil!

Gruß  Thomas


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

ich habe mir den Klassiker der GPS den GARMIN GPS 38 günstig gebraucht gekauft .. sicherlich nicht das modernste, aber äußerst zuverläßig und absolut ausreichend für Angler in allen Situationen ... #h


----------



## Jirko (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

nabend afaschi #h


> Wenn du noch Futter vom Knarrlagsund hast , bitte füttern...


...da kommt ne geballte ladung, daß kann ich dir versprechen - gelle bernd?


----------



## pro-carp (19. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,

da ich auf diesem Gebiet doch eher ein Laie bin würde mich mal interessieren, wo der Unterschied zwischen dem *Lowrance iFinder* und dem *Magellan SporTrac Color* ist?
Bzw. worin die Vor- und Nachteile der beiden Geräte bestehen.
Der Preis des iFinders liegt ja im Vergleich zum Angebot von Niemayer ,,nur" 100€ günstiger?
Für welches sollte man sich Eurer Meinung nach entscheiden?

Mfg Christian


----------



## afischi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin Moin,

danke erstmal an alle für die Begrüßung und Hilfe. Ich kenne den IFinder nicht, ist aber auf alle Fälle nur mit Graustufen. Ansonsten habe ich auch von GPS noch keine Ahnung und davon reichlich.

Werde jetzt am Wochenende aber das Sportrac noch bestellen (die Regierung ist |bla: |gr: :q einverstanden) und kann dann noch 9,5 Monate üben.


Über die Grafik wurden schon Lieder geschrieben .. es ist alles nur geklaut ...
Aber irgendwie muss man ja Werbung machen

afischi Norwegen ist geil ! 

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=17257&stc=1


----------



## Kunze (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo!

@ afischi:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on Board!! #h



> ...da kommt ne geballte ladung, daß kann ich dir versprechen - gelle bernd?



Aber sischer...

Wird erst heute Nacht bzw. morgen, hab heute Spätschicht. #h

PS: Brauch dann bloß die e-mail Adresse unseres Norgefahrers...   

Ach so: Norwegen ist geil !


----------



## dirky39 (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi Leute,
ist dieses Sportrac nur ein GPS oder auch ein Echolot ???
Falls es nur ein GPS Gerät ist, gibt es auch Kombigeräte ???
Gruß Dirk...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin pro carp,
das I Finder von Lowrance kenne ich auch nicht. Kenne aber das Spor Trak Color. Hab ich nemlich. Ich will mal aufzählen was das alles kann. Ob das Lowrance dann besser ist mußt du selber entscheiden.
Also das Spor Trak hat Farb Display, Eine Base Map mit allen größeren Strassen von Europa. Die ist schon nicht schlecht und inclusive. Dann kann man zum Sportrak die verschiedenen Software erwerben um auf See oder Strasse sicher zu fahren. Als da wären Map Send Blue Nav - daraus machst du einen äußerst genauen Kartenplotter aus deinem Handgerät. Map Send Streets Europe - das ist ein Strassenprogramm wo auch die kleinsten Wege drauf sind, ist wirklich unglaublich man kann immer sehen wo man ist wenn man sich verfahren oder in einer großen Stadt verlaufen hat. Dann gibt es noch Map Send Streets direkt Route - daraus machst du aus deinem Gerät ein echtes Navigerät zum Auto fahren. Du gibst ein wo du hin willst und auf dem Gerät steht dann immer wann du wo abbiegen mußt.
Außerdem hat das Spor Trak eine integrierte Wetterstation wo du Luftdruck und Temperatur ablesen kannst, du kannst sehen wann die Sonne und der Mond auf und unter geht, du kannst ablesen wann Ebbe und Flut ist und so weiter. Das beste ist noch das das Gerät Wasserdicht ist und auch schwimmt.
So das war erst mal das wichtigste, nun vergleiche selber.  #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin dirky,
das Spor Trak ist ein Handgerät, folge einfach dem Link von Jirko weiter oben. Willst du wirklich ein Kombigerät haben? Find ich nicht gut. Manchmal reicht ja ein GPS und das Echolot möchte man ausschalten weil es stört. Das würde bei einem Kombi nicht gehen.


----------



## afischi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Boardies,

vielen Dank für die Begrüßungen. 
Das "Futter" könnt ihr hier abladen.fisch.a@arcor.de


Und immer wieder Norwegen ist geil !

http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.c...tid=17257&stc=1


----------



## Jirko (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

nabend afaschi #h

falls du vorhast, das pic zum norgeevent "ich bin dabei" in deine signatur zu laden , editier einfach folgenden link via - profileinstellung / signatur ändern - in deine signatur:

*



*

...die leerzeichen zwischen http und www büdde vorher entfernen  #h


----------



## Karstein (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Leider scheinen die Kontingente von a.w.niemeyer durch unsere konzertierte Bestellaktion erschöpft zu sein - unser Moderator Rob hat zwar diese Woche noch eines bekommen, aber seitdem ist das Angebot nicht mehr online verfügbar!?

Immerhin haben bestimmt 10 Member des AB jetzt das Magellan Meridian Sportrak Color und können nächste Saison alle Fragen zu diesem Teil beantworten! Ich hab´s hier auch rumliegen, bin aber noch absoluter GPS-Newbie.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## afischi (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Jirko, 

danke für den Tip mit dem Link. Der Beitrag von Karsten hat mich ein wenig verstimmt, aber ich muss mit bestellen noch bis Montag warten. Meine 
Regierung hatte wohl in Erwartung meines baldigen Geburtstages schon was angeleiert und muss jetzt zurückrudern bzw. den Status prüfen.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Jirko (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hallo afaschi #h

du kannst in deine signatur auch folgenden schriftzug einfügen:
*[A L I G N=center][U R L=h t t p://w w w.norwegentreffen.anglerboard.de]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/U R L][/A L I G N]*
...bewirkt, daß in dem button gleich ne verlinkung auf die norgepage hinterlegt ist  (leerzeichen büdde wieder entfernen)...

...zum angebot niemeyer: noch ist das color laut homepage gelistet. karsten hat  aber recht mit seinem einwurf, da unser boardie rob letztens meinte, es sei schon ausverkauft! aber wie gesagt, noch ist es im onlineshop verfügbar... montag anrufen und schnellstens handeln, sollte es noch kaufbar sein  #h


----------



## Der Troll (20. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Leute,
habe gerade noch eins telefonisch bestellt. Null Problemo. Lieferzeit 2 - 4 Tage. 
Ich freu mich.


----------



## afischi (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Leute,

es hat mir keine Ruhe gelassen. Ich bin in den Shop gegangen und habe das Sportrac bestellt. War kein Problem, sogar Kauf auf Rechnung, man glaubt es kaum. Sollte ich jetzt am Montag 2 Geräte haben, ist das ja dank des Boards sicher kein Problem , einen Abnehmer zu finden.

Jetzt aber Gut´s Nächtle


----------



## Der Troll (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Gratuliere dir zu diesem Entschluss. 
Solltest du wirklich 2 Geräte erhalten wird das, wie du schon erkannt hast, glaube ich auch kein unlösbares Problem sein.
Dann werden wir wohl bald ein Thread zum Thema SPORTRAC hier öffnen, ich bin nämlich in dieser Sache noch ein Newie. Aber es sind ja einige richtige Cracks hier, die uns bestimmt hilfreich zur Seite stehen.


----------



## rob (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

moin jungs!
habe tatsächlich vor 2 tagen nochmals nach dem angebot geschaut.
da konnt ich es nicht mehr finden.jetzt stehts wieder drinnen #c 
naja,hauptsache es haben noch einige boardies zu diesem geilen preis ein gps bekommen.
meines ist seit 3 tagen bei mir.hab schon einige ruten getrackt.so von der wohnung in die arbeit und zur freundin.freu mich schon auf die mapsend streets und die blue navi.
ist schon erstaunlich wie das gerät fast in echtzeit reagiert.auf den tacho schauen beim gehen macht richtig spass
habe mir jetzt eine billigere kupplung von seriell auf usb gecheckt.kostenpunkt 24 euros im elektromarkt.
versuch das teil gerade auf dem pc meiner freundin zu installieren.kämpf noch ein wenig.
was blöd ist das die cd keinen treiber für mac hat
hab im netz schon einen gefunden,weiss aber nicht ob er bei mir zuhause auch funzen wird.hoff sehr sonst muss ich nämlich 60 euro zahlen für die kupplung mit mactreiber.
jungs wenn ich die mapsend streeets rauflade wird die basismap gelöscht,richtig?!
dem zu folge werd ich die blue navi nicht mit der mapsend streets paralell laufen lassen können,richtig?

norwegen ist geil :q  :q  :q 
rob


----------



## Kunze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo rob!

Richtig. 

Und deshalb hab ich mir das Magellan Meridian gekauft. 

Dort wechselst du dann nur den Chip...    #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi,
Die Base Map ist fest installiert und wird nie gelöscht. Nur das Gebiet von dem man eine Blue Nav Karte oder eine Map Send Region hochlädt wird überschrieben.
Es geht immer nur eins drauf, entweder Seekarte mit Blue Nav oder Strassenkarte mit Map Send. Bei Map Send muß man auch erst eine Region erstellen die man dann hochladen kann. Die ganze Karte oder ganz Deutschland passt nicht drauf.


----------



## Kunze (21. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo!

Dazu mal bitte hierrauf illern ( sehen)...   #h


----------



## pro-carp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,
ich habe mir bei Ebay erstmal ein Magellan Meridian GPS (http://www.nature-it.de/site/portal/114.aspx) ersteigert. Gebraucht, aber neuwertig für 140€ inkl einer etwas älteren Versind von MapSend Streets. Mal schauen wie das ist, ich denke das ich das Teil, falls es mir garnicht zusagt, für den Preis auch wieder los bekomme! Hat von Euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem genannten Gerät?
Das Sporttrack Color finde ich auch interessant, nur das mit dem kleinen internen Speicher und keinen Slot für SD-Cards passt mir nicht so, da man meines Erachtens nach etwas unflexibeler ist. Oder irre ich mich da? #c 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Kunze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Christian!

Glückwunsch zu Neuerwerbung. :m

Einzigster Nachteil:

Soviel ich weis kann man beim Basisgerät der Meridian Serie keine Seekarten 

von der optional erhältlichen Software Magellan MapSend BlueNav Europa aufladen.

Das geht erst ab dem Modell Gold ( das hab ich ).

Zitat aus deinem Link:



> Die Unterschiede im Überblick
> 
> Meridian GPS: 2 MB interner Speicher, Landkarten.
> 
> ...



Wenn du natürlich nie vor hattest eine solche Software zuzukaufen, ist das dann kein Thema. #h


----------



## pro-carp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,

das ist mir auch aufgefallen! Zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes wusste ich das aber nicht, da es eher ein spontaner Kauf war!
Ich dachte mir aber, wie schon oben erwähnt, das ich das Teil für 140€ auch wieder los bekomme, wenn es mir garnicht zusagen sollte.
Ich wollte ein GPS haben was auch Norge geeignet ist, sprich ne Seekarte speichern kann.
Kann das Standart Gerä nicht, aber zum reinfuchsen in die Materie des GPSsens kann es sicher nicht schaden erstmal ein bisschen mit nem Gerät rumzuspielen bis das Richtige mir mal als Schnapper übern Weg läuft, oder nicht?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Kunze (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Christian!



> aber zum reinfuchsen in die Materie des GPSsens kann es sicher nicht schaden erstmal ein bisschen mit nem Gerät rumzuspielen bis das Richtige mir mal als Schnapper übern Weg läuft



Ganz genau. :m #h


----------



## pro-carp (22. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt! #v 
Bist du denn mit der Meridian Serie zufrieden?
Wieviel passt denn von solch einer Mapsend Software CD auf ne SD-Card?
Bzw. bis zu welcher Speichergröße kann ich Karten benutzen? Habe da schon von 64mb bis 512mb alles gelesen! #c 

Mfg Christian


----------



## rob (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hab gerade bemerkt das die mapsend streets u. blue navi von mac nicht unterstützt wird
das gps selber hab ich am mac auch noch nicht finden können.
geh mal davon aus das das teil nur über die programme mapsend usw abgelesen werden kann.
dachte zuerst es verhält sich wie ein wechseldatenträger.da kann ich ja lange danach suchen.
so wie es aussieht muss ich mir jetzt einen super billigen alten pcläpi checken.
lg rob


----------



## karpfenwuerger (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hier ist auch noch eins 

Ich trau dem aber nicht recht!!!!


----------



## Kunze (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Christian!

Hab mein Meridian Gold heuer in Repvag das erste Mal benutzt und bin begeistert.

Auf der MapSend BlueNav Software befinden sich 192 vektorisierte Kartenausschnitte.

Du kannst jeweils nur einen Kartenausschitt ins GPS übertragen.

Ich glaub SD Karten bis 64MB kann das Gerät verarbeiten.

Alles dazu kannst du nochmal hier nachlesen. #h


----------



## Der Troll (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@ karpfenwuerger
Habe ich auch gesehen. Hab die Finger davon gelassen, da es aus USA kommt. 
Vor einigen Jahrenhabe ich mir ein GPS aus USA mitbringen lassen. Hatte dann einiges an Kosten um es auf Europa umzustellen. War nee Menge Lauferei und Sucherei. Das muss ich nicht noch mal haben. Deshalb habe ich mir bei Niemeyer eins bestellt und es ist heute schon ins Haus gekommen. Geiles Teil. Nun muss ich mich daran geben und es verstehen lernen.


----------



## pro-carp (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,

wie ist das denn mit dem Sportstrak Color? Das hat ja ,,nur" 35MB Speicher. Reicht das? Wie groß ist denn der Kartenausschnitt, der damit geladen werden kann, wenn schon ca. 11Mb von der Basismap verbraucht werden?
Ist es dann nicht sinnvoller ein Meridian Color zu kaufen, welches einen Slot für SD-Cards hat? 64MB ist immer hin fast doppelt so groß... Wieviel kann man da drauf laden?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Jirko (23. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

nabend christian #h

das color hat nen freien, verfügbaren speicherplatz von 21MB. die basemap hat nen extra platz, welche ca. 11MB umfasst. für das navigieren auf größerem areal, egal ob nun in- oder ausland, wird es´n büschen eng, da du nur bestimmte teilabschnitte von der mapsend laden kannst.

wer also das color auch für die navigation per auto nutzen möchte und daß eines größeren bereich betreffend, ist mit der meridian-reihe auf alle fälle besser bedient, da du ja hier die bereits von dir erwähnte option der SD speichermodule hast.

ergo, für den "trockennavigator", der sich permanent in unbekannten regionen aufhält, ist die meridian-reihe mit sicherheit die bessere wahl... speicherbedingt. zumal du ja dann noch die option hast, dir mehrere speichermodule für das meridian zu kaufen... ob´s dann aber noch finanziell tragbar ist, ist ne andere frage ... dafür gibt es halt weitaus bessere lösungen auf dem markt #h


----------



## Nick_A (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ergo, für den "trockennavigator", der sich permanent in unbekannten regionen aufhält, ist die meridian-reihe mit sicherheit die bessere wahl... speicherbedingt. zumal du ja dann noch die option hast, dir mehrere speichermodule für das meridian zu kaufen... ob´s dann aber noch finanziell tragbar ist, ist ne andere frage ... dafür gibt es halt weitaus bessere lösungen auf dem markt #h




Hi Jirko #h

nach meinem Wissen hängt die Lizenz von Bluenav bei der Meridian-Reihe an der Seriennummer des SD-Speicherchips (jaja, das haben SD-Speicher )! 

Dies bedeutet, daß man NUR AUF DIESEN EINEN (fix an die Lizenz gebundene) SD-CHIP eine Karte "beamen" kann und nicht auf mehrere Chips verschiedene Karten! 

Für den "Traveller/Weltenbummler" bedeutet dies, daß er halt sein Notebook im Urlaub mitführen muß! Das ist aber eh nicht unbedingt schlecht, da man dann gleich auch noch die Digi-Urlaubsfotos auf die Festplatte speichern kann (es sei denn, man ist mit dem Flugzeug unterwegs und hat Probleme mit dem Gepäck).

Grüßle #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

moin robert #h

es ging ja um die mapsend-disc für europa  und wenn ich nen großes areal für die straßennavigation benötige, hätte ich gegebenenfalls die option, diese gebiete auf 2 SC-chips zu verteilen (für den fall, daß ein modul nicht reichen sollte) #h


----------



## Nick_A (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi Jirko #h

uuuuups...wer lesen kann ist hier natürlich im Vorteil!  :c 

Mit Mapsend haste natürlich vollstens recht ! :m Das "Problem" besteht nur bei Bluenav!


----------



## pro-carp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,

heute ist nun mein bei Ebay ersteigertes GPS (Meridian GPS) gekommen.
Da war auch die Software Mapsend Version 2.0 dabei.
Ich bin davon ausgegangen das die Software auf das Meridian passt, musste aber feststellen, das auf dem CD Cover stand ,,Detailed Street Maps for use with MAP 330 Series". Davon stand in dem Angebot natürlich garnichts... |gr: 
Meine Frage ist nun, ist es gäzlich unmöglich die Software auf das Meridian zu laden oder steht das Meridian einfach nicht mit drauf, da es das damals noch nicht gab? Die aktuellen Versionen gehen ja schließlich auch für MAP und Meridian Geräte!
Weiss jemand Rat?

MFg Christian


----------



## Kunze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo!



> Dies bedeutet, daß man NUR AUF DIESEN EINEN (fix an die Lizenz gebundene) SD-CHIP eine Karte "beamen" kann und nicht auf mehrere Chips verschiedene Karten!



In der Regel sind ja die vektorisierten Seekartenausschnitte so groß, daß dies kein Problem ist.

Im Bereich Hitra Ost - Fjellvaeröya gibt es aber so ne blöde Überschneidung, wo 
nur ein Läppi im Gepäck helfen kann. #h


----------



## Porenwolle (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi Pro-Carp

habe noch ein map 330M, welches ich nicht mehr benutze
Im Einsatz bei mir ist SportrakColor 
mfg 
Wolfgang


----------



## Porenwolle (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi Bernd

deshalb habe ich mir einen von Aldi besorgt,C-Map 93 macht sich auch gut darauf

Wolfgang


----------



## pro-carp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin Wolfgang,

was willst du mir damit sagen?? #c Soll ich dein 330 kaufen? Oder möchtest du von mir die Software haben?
Meinst du das die Kartensoftware nicht auf das Meridian passt?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Der Troll (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@ porenwolle
Was ist denn "C-Map 93" von Aldi?????
Habe null Ahnung was da gemeint ist. Klär mich doch bitte auf.


----------



## Porenwolle (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi pro-carp


probieren , Gerät sagt dir schon ob es geht.

Wolfgang


----------



## Kunze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo Christian!

Ich denke mal das die deinem Gerät mitgelieferte Software sich nicht mit dem Meridian verträgt.

MapSend Street Europa habe ich irgendwo auch. Finde sie in meinem Fitzhaufen aber im Moment nicht.

Vielleicht kann uns Beiden ja auch ein Boardie helfen...   

@ Porenwolle: Ich erkläre mich jetzt offiziell zum Läppi Suchenden...

@ Der_Troll:



> Was ist denn "C-Map 93" von Aldi?????



Wolfgang hat seinen Läppi bei ALDI gekauft. 

C-Map 93 ist auch ne Seekartensoftware. #h


----------



## pro-carp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Also,

die Sachlage ist folgende:
ich habe das Mapsend auf meinem PC installiert. Alles kein Problem
Den Kabeladapter an den PC und das GPS angeschlossen. Auch alles ok
Dann eine Gegend markiert und in den Zwischenspeicher geladen. Auch alles ok
Als 100% geladen waren und er es auf das GPS transferieren wollte, sagte er COM 1 ist belegt, teste weitere... Dann stand da Gerät gefunden, Meridian...
Dann kam ne Fehlermeldung und er sagte COM nicht gefunden bzw. besetzt!

Wieso erkennt er erst das Meridian kann dann aber die Daten nicht transferieren? #c 
Sehr komisch. Weiss jemand weiter?

Mfg Christian


----------



## Kunze (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo!

Meine Tel. Nr. kommt per PN. #h


----------



## pro-carp (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@Porenwolle,
was meinst du denn mit das Gerät sagt dir schon ob es geht? Mach das GPS dann Alarm oder der PC! ;+ 

Mfg Christian


----------



## Angelwebshop (24. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi leute es gibt da schon einige Tricks und Tipps um das ganze dann doch lauffähig zu bekommen. 

Das fängt mit der Konfiguration der ini Datei an. Prinzipiell kann mann ganz Deutschland von mapSend Streets laden wenn man ein 256 er Modul einschiebt. 

Für die Software Blue Nav Kit muss das dazugehörige Modul verwendet werden, ich würde jedem raten darauf auch nichts anders zu speichern. Die Freischaltung des Moduls geht via E-Mail am besten über den Händler bei dem man die Blue Nav Kit Software gekauft hat.


----------



## rob (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

bei mapsendstreets geht fast ganz ösireich aufs gerät:m


----------



## Karstein (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@ rob: ist ja auch nur halb so groß wie Berlin! :m

Ich hab grad man Berlin, Brandenburg, Sachsen-Anhalt, Sachsen und einen Teil von Meck-Pomm drauf bekommen auf das Sportrak...


----------



## Chris7 (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hm... ich glaube, hier sind einige Gerüchte im Umlauf...

Also, ich hatte selbst ein Meridian Platinum. Es war kein Problem, dort SD Karten einzusetzen, die größer als 64 MB sind. Ich hatte selbst ne 128 MB SD-Card im Einsatz. Und auch auf meiner Map Send Streets Europe stand das Magellan 330 drauf, sie funktionierte aber trotzdem mit dem Meridian. Und eine Beschränkung der Seekartensoftware auf einen bestimmten SD-Typ gibt es nicht. Man kann jede handelsübliche SD-Card einsetzen. Die Aussage habe ich damals von Yachtshop Busse bekommen. Hatte zwar selbst die Seekartensoftware nicht im Einsatz, aber es dürfte keine Probleme geben.

Es gab vor ca. zwei Jahren ne Beschränkung der SD Kartengröße auf 256 MB. Aber die müßte doch mittlerweile durch Softwareupdate nach oben korrigiert sein..!? Vor meinem Gerät gab es eine Beschränkung auf 64 MB, die wurde aber bei meiner Serie schon auf die erwähnten 256 MB geändert.


----------



## Jirko (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hallo chris #h


> Und eine Beschränkung der Seekartensoftware auf einen bestimmten SD-Typ gibt es nicht


indirekt schon chris, da der SD-chip für´s meridian vorher freigeschaltet werden muß, um bluenav laden zu können...

...*aber:* du wirfst da gerade nen ganz interessanten aspekt ein  bei der sportrak-serie (bluenav CD europa) ist die bluenav an´s handgerät gekoppelt... ein zukauf der bluenav ist unabdingbar, da beim freischalten ein abgleich der geräteseriennummer mit der codierung der bluenav-CD erfolgt... seekarten von dieser können dann nicht mehr in andere sportrak-geräte geladen werden, da der vorm downloaden durchgeführte check des vergleichs gerätenummer / codierung bluenav nicht mehr übereinstimmt... essig 

bei der meridian-reihe (bluenav kit) wird die von bluenav geladene seekarte auf´m SD-chip gepackt. bluenav muß auch bei der meridian-reihe vorher freigeschaltet werden. nur mit dem feinen unterschied, daß ich dann den SD-chip auch in andere meridian-geräte nutzen kann... ganz legal! #h


----------



## pro-carp (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin,
was meinst du denn damit?



			
				Angelwebshop schrieb:
			
		

> Hi leute es gibt da schon einige Tricks und Tipps um das ganze dann doch lauffähig zu bekommen.
> 
> Wie kann ich denn das alles editieren, so dass es alles läuft? ;+
> 
> MFg Christian


----------



## pro-carp (25. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Juhuuuu,
es geht... |laola: 
Nachdem ich eben mal die neuste Firmware aufgespielt habe, kann ich auch die Mapsend Karte laden!
Mal schauen, wenn die Map gleich geladen ist, werde ich mal vor die Tür gehen und ne Runde navigieren! :q 
Aber das editieren der ini Datei würde mich trotzdem interessieren!

Mfg Christian


----------



## Nick_A (26. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> bluenav muß auch bei der meridian-reihe vorher freigeschaltet werden. nur mit dem feinen unterschied, daß ich dann den SD-chip auch in andere meridian-geräte nutzen kann... ganz legal! #h



Hi Jirko #h

jupp, das ist richtig...man(n) kann dann natürlich diese SD-Karte in anderen Meridians laden und nutzen. 

Allerdings hast Du ein Problem, wenn die Karte "kaputt" geht, da Du dann auf einen anderen Chip keine bluenav-KArten mit Deiner Lizenz laden kannst (da ja die Lizenz technisch an der Seriennummer des SD-Chips hängt). 

...jedenfalls wurde mir das so von einigen Händlern nahe gebracht.

Mir behagt dieses "technische Modell" jedenfalls nicht, da es mir auch lieber wäre:

1. mehrere Seekarten auf einen Chip speichern zu können (rein vom Speicherplatz her könnte man locker 4 Seekartenbereiche auf eine 64MB-Karte speichern)

2. kommt es im Urlaub (oder auch sonst) superblöd, wenn man eben doch laufend das Notebook dabei haben muß, um ggf. eine andere Karte draufzuladen.

3. wenn der SD-Chip defekt ist darf man sich erstmal wieder mit Magellan rumschlagen, um eine "neue Lizenz" für den neuen Chip zu erhalten 

Naja...Nachteile gibt es bei den meisten Seekarten. :c

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Chris7 (26. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hm... warum wird denn da so ein großer Unterschied zwischen den Land- und Seekarten gemacht? Wenn ich mir eine Kartensoftware (egal ob Land- oder Seekarte) kaufe, dann erwarte ich doch, daß ich die nutzen kann womit und wie ich es will. Und was soll bitte die Beschränkung bzw. Freischaltung einer SD-Karte bezwecken? Kopierschutz? Schutz vor Weitergabe? Sind denn Seekarten sooo etwas wertvolles im Gegensatz zu Landkarten? (Außer daß sie etwas teurer sind).


----------



## Jirko (26. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*



> Kopierschutz? Schutz vor Weitergabe?


...genau darin liegt der grund chris. warum diese verfahrensweise nicht auch bei der mapsend angewandt wird, entzieht sich jedoch meiner kenntnis... vielleicht weiß herbert vom AWS mehr #h


----------



## Nick_A (26. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*



			
				Chris7 schrieb:
			
		

> Sind denn Seekarten sooo etwas wertvolles im Gegensatz zu Landkarten? (Außer daß sie etwas teurer sind).



Soo "wertvoll" sind sie nicht...allerdings sehr teuer, da die Gesamtnachfrage nach Seekarten (von den absoluten Stückzahlen her) natürlich wesentlich geringer ist als nach Straßenkarten.

Ausserdem ist es technisch auch wesentlich aufwendiger Seekarten herzustellen, da technisch hoch ausgestattete Schiffe ja über die gesamte Meeresfläche kreuzen muß um die jeweilige Tiefe und Beschaffenheit des Bodens zu messen  

Ich finde allerdings diese nicht gerade kundenfreundliche Handhabung echt  #d  |uhoh:  |kopfkrat .


----------



## afischi (27. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Moin Moin,

habe heute mein SporTrac Color bei der Post abgeholt. Funktioniert selbst im Haus 
tadellos. Habe aber leider ein Problem und finde selbst über Google keine Lösung.
Aber bestimmt kann mir ein Boardie helfen. Hatte schon die Mapsend Bluenav auf meinem Rechner (V 1.00). Die Software erkennt auch tadellos das Gerät, wenn ich aber mein GPS autorisieren möchte, erzählt man mir immer , das ich meine Software auf dem Gerät updaten soll. Habe ich dann auch getan (von V 4.10 auf 5.34) , aber es hilft nichts . Eigentlich war schon V 4.10 hoch genug.
Weiß da einer eine Lösung ??????????????

Vielen Dank


----------



## Karstein (27. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@ afischi: uppsala, mein Sportrak Color läuft noch immer mit Version 4.10 und lädt die BlueNav-Karten problemlos hoch?

Wo hast denn das GPS gekauft? Und evt. gebraucht, älteres Modell?

@ Robert: seit wann kann unsereins überhaupt noch OHNE Lappi in Urlaub fahren??? :m
Da sind doch Gezeitenprogramme, Karten, Musik und Videos drauf, und der Foto-Chip ist auch ratzfatz wieder "geleert"...

Ich möchte den Schlepp-PC nicht mehr missen im Urlaub!


----------



## afischi (28. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

@ Karsten

Gerät ist nagelneu, war der Shopping Tip von Jirko letzte Woche. Was ist denn bei dir für eine Basissoftware rauf ?


----------



## Karstein (28. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Bin da ja relativer Laie, aber als Basis-Software sind die groben Straßen von Europa drauf - die Details dürftes erst mit Kartensätzen von Map Send Streets Europe draufbekommen (um die 79 €). Sonst ist da nichts drauf, außer dem 4er Betriebssystem?


----------



## Angelwebshop (28. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

So Leuts nochmal für alle. 

Bei der Blue Nav Kartensoftware bekommt man ja nun 222 Seekarten für ca. 250 Euros, für diesen Preis bekommt man sonst gerade einmal eine xxl Card die ein Seegebit von ca. 200Km² abdeckt. 

Das sich da der Seekartenlieferant in dem Fall also Navionics etwas einfallen läßt wird sicher jeder verstehen. 

Daher kann man immer nur eine Region von der CD hochladen, was nicht weiter schlimm ist, manchmal git es halt blöde überschneidungen, das ist ein Lapi schon hilfreich kann man dann doch jederzeit flexibel reagieren. 

Ich sage es noch einmal bitte laßt die mitgelieferte Sd-Card im Originalzustand, wer sie überschreibt oder sonst was macht, bekommt keinen Ersatz.



Die Mapsend Straßensoftware kann aber auf jede, SD-Card geladen werden. Möchte man eine große SD-Card von 256 oder gar 512 MB benutzen um zum Beispiel seine Komplette Route von Old Germany nach Nörg zu speichern, bedarf es einiger Änderungen in einer speziellen ini. Datei in der Software. 

Ich habe dazu ein PDF erstellt, das sich jeder der möchte bei mir per PM anfordern kann. In wenigen Tagen werden wir solche Informationen, sowie Tipps und Tricks bezüglich Magellan auf unserer Euch bekannten Norwegenseite zum Download zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Jirko (28. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

hallo afischi #h

erstemal gratulation zum neuen sportrak #6 mal ne ganz blöde frage: die online-registrierung hast du schon durch? die ist nämlich vonnöten, um seekarten von der disc oder pladde auf den handgerät laden zu können (abgleich codenummer blue-nav mit gerätenummer sportrak)... gib mal büdde laut afischi #h


----------



## Karstein (28. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Herbert & Jirko: tusen tak, ihr seid da halt wesentlich versierter!


----------



## Kunze (29. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo afischi!

Ist deine MapSend BlueNav Version schon freigeschaltet oder liegt sie dir nur 

als reines Programm auf CD vor?

Sprich: Nix bezahlt - nix freischalten und hochladen können.

Exakter Name meiner Seekartensoftware:

Magellan MapSend BlueNav Europa 2004 v. 1.02  plus Karibik   

@ Herbert: :m #h


----------



## afischi (29. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi Leute,

mein Problem ist ist eigentlich nur Folgendes : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und wie schon berichtet, ist die Version topaktuell.
Kann natürlich an der Version der Exe liegen.:q 

Aber auch das werden wir lösen , ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit (s.u.)
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Angelwebshop (29. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hi afisch,

gib mir mal per PM 
genau bekannt welches Gerät Du hast, und was dort für eine Softwareversion drauf ist. 

Ich kann Dir unter Umständen weiterhelfen, indem ich Dir die Firmware sowie die Basiskarte schicken kann.


----------



## Jirko (29. November 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

afischis problem hat sich erledigt  ich schreib´s hier lediglich rein, damit ihr euch nicht die arbeit macht und gegebenenfalls nach lösungen sucht #h


----------



## Spezialist (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Welches GPS ist am besten ?*

Hallo afischi,

nun, ich persoenlich habe ein eMap von GARMIN seit etwa 2 Jahren und bin hoch zufrieden damit. Ein superleichtes Handling und alle noetigen Funktionen garantieren ein riessen Angelspass ohne unoetige Probleme.

Spezialist


----------

